# Wie Kontur in Pfaden um ein Objekt?



## coach1916 (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir einer sagen, wie ich eine Kontur (allerdings in Pfaden!) um ein Objekt lege?

In der Vorschau kann kann ich ja einfach eine Kontur des Objektes anlegen, allerdings wird diese dann in der Pfadansicht nicht gezeigt. 
Wenn ich dann auf --> Objekt --> umwandeln gehe kriege ich zwar einen Konturpfad hin, wo aber "unnötige" Pfade an den Ecken mit eingebaut sind, die ich nicht weg bekomme.

vielen dank für eure hilfe
christian


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2005)

Hi,
könntest du uns bitte mitteilen um welches Programm es sich handelt. Danke.

MFG


----------



## coach1916 (15. Januar 2005)

ach so, sorry hatte ich vergessen zu sagen: ILLUSTRATOR CS


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2005)

So ganz verstehe ich ehrlich dein problem nicht. Wenn du einen Pfad erstellt hast kannst du der Kontur eine Farbe zuweisen und dann hatt dein Objekt auch eine Kontur.


----------



## coach1916 (15. Januar 2005)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So ganz verstehe ich ehrlich dein problem nicht. Wenn du einen Pfad erstellt hast kannst du der Kontur eine Farbe zuweisen und dann hatt dein Objekt auch eine Kontur.


 richtig, dann hat das Objekt eine Kontur. ABER die Kontur selber ist doch noch kein Pfad (nicht sichtbar, wenn man auf Pfadansicht geht).


----------



## coach1916 (15. Januar 2005)

z.B. bei diesem Schriftzug hier:

http://www.spreadshirt.de/shops/36000/35327/motives/35327_170156_big.gif

Ich möchte wissen, wie ich es schaffe, daß die rote und orangene Fläche jeweils einen eigenen Pfad hat


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2005)

Achso, ja da mußt du von hand 2 Pfade erstellen, oder besser 2 Flächen. Grundsätzlich ist man mit Flächen besser bedient da Flächen wirklich durch einen Pfad begrenzt sind und Konturen mathematisch verbreitert werden. Durch diese Technik können z.B. Plotter auch nicht mit Pfaden arbeiten, also alles was du auf einem Plotter ausgeben möchtest muß aus Flächen bestehen.


----------



## coach1916 (15. Januar 2005)

danke für die antwort.

genau, die grafik ist für einen plottdruck.

aber die zweite fläche kann ich nur von hand erstellen? gibt's da keine automatische funktion, daß ich dann zB nur die Dicke der Kontur (=also zweite fläche) angeben muß?


----------



## coach1916 (15. Januar 2005)

hat sich erledigt. habs gerade gefunden.

objekt --> pfad --> pfad verschieben


----------

